# Nike Infrared Color



## tmtapparel (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello,

If any of you are familiar with the Nike "Infrared" color, do you know what pantone color it is? I've tried doing research but have had no luck.

Thanks


----------



## Instant Classic (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Isaiah,

I was interested in finding out the same thing. I'm working on a t-shirt design and wanted the color. 

Lucky for me I own a pair of Air Max 90 Infrareds and a Pantone Color Bridge. After holding the swatchs up to my shoes the closest Pantone in my opinion is 1787 C (RGB 245 63 91, HTML F53F5B). The CMYK color looks a bit dull in the swatch book (C 0 M 68 Y 53 K 0) but the solid Pantone swatch looks money.

Cheers,

Scott


----------

